# Bluebonnet open



## ozman (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anyone have results or information on the bluebonnet trial?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

overcast rain and more rain this evening..I would also like to see how much they got done and how it went.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

As they get them-could anyone post callbacks for Derby & Open? I don't have a dog in the fight, but am curious.

Thanks!

M


----------



## Goose (Oct 7, 2003)

Awful weather from Ft. Worth through Dallas and east last night. Several confirmed tornados and lots of damage. I didn't see what the weather was like up at the trial but I think most of the real bad stuff was a bit south.

Real windy this Saturday morning. Wind gusts to 26. I don't think it's supposed to rain the rest of the weekend.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Severe weather was south of the trial grounds. This morning is overcast gusty north wind and Chilly! Open got through about half the first yesterday. Double, Flyer go bird then pick up a blind and get the retired memory bird.

Qual fisnished yesterday but I dont have the results so this could get zaped by the UIM.

Mike


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Schrader won the Qual. Dan Hurst got second. Thats all i know. The weather never got really nasty there. Most of it was further south.


SM


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

the high today is low 50's with 20-30 mph winds.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> the high today is low 50's with 20-30 mph winds.



Sweet....wonderful Texas spring day


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

First and Second Series. Short retired bird shot first. Then flyer. Pick up one bird. Run blind. Pick up second bird.

Finished early afternoon. 37 out of 105 brought back to water blind.

Do not have numbers for call backs. 

Ted


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok, I'm so tired but I'll give you what I got..............

37 back to open water blind. 

34 back to amatuer land blind.

Derby.........done

1. Verdell Matter
2. Kenny Trott
3. Gierman
4. ???

Qual..........done

1. Schrader
2. Dan Hurst
3. Slattery client ???
4. Schrader

Boy had surgery at 6:00 am Friday for tubes in his ears. Worked the rest of the day. 

Got up at 4:15 am today...............just got home.......9:30.

Tomorrow.........up at 5:00 am.........get this damn thing done.

Love you, good night, bye................

Gut

P.S. Drank 132 crown and cokes at the Russell's barn tonight.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

3rd in qual?who really trained the dog I wonder.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*bluebonnet*

*Congratz to the White Knight and Tex!!! Also congratz to Gut on drinking that much Crown and being able to type :wink: 

Aaron*


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Love you, good night, bye................
> 
> Gut
> 
> P.S. Drank 132 crown and cokes at the Russell's barn tonight.



I knew he had been drinking when he was telling the RTF crew he loved us. :lol:


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...Did a child have tubes put in ears ..for infections? If so, hope all is well....

Judy


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> 3rd in qual?who really trained the dog I wonder.


Not a client,,,, just someone new to "pal" around with.

Angie


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought Shannon was his "pal"?


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

> Derby.........done
> 
> 1. Verdell Matter
> 2. Kenny Trott
> ...


Verdell had nothing to do with that win...Jerry Lou handled the dog. All Verdell did was stand back, watch and explain to those that would listen how the USA would be a better place if he were dictator :lol: Yes, I came a way with a pocket full of "Verdell-ism's" as did a few others. 8)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Verdell is a hoot.I could have sworn he told me he ALWAYS trains his own dogs and they arent with pro's,hmmm maybe he didnt say that.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Mike Noel said:


> > Derby.........done
> >
> > 1. Verdell Matter
> > 2. Kenny Trott
> ...


So is he a great dog????? or a greatly trained dog??????

Sorry could not resist....another White Knightism  

Aaron


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

that right there is funny.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Open-

1. Dewitt Boice Jr.- Pacer
2. Rorem
3. Rorem
4. Rorem

Amatuer

1. Mike Molthan- ????
2. Maury Smith- Pink
3. John Russell- Kweezy
4. Dewitt Boice Jr.- ?????
RJ- Bruce Wafflehouse :wink:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

good to see amateurs win the open.
mike molthan probably won with a mad river dog,congrats


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 1. Mike Molthan- ????


I'd bet that was Mike with Maggie. *Congratulations to a good guy and a good dog.*


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Howard N said:


> > 1. Mike Molthan- ????
> 
> 
> I'd bet that was Mike with Maggie. *Congratulations to a good guy and a good dog.*


Nope, other dog.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open (continued)

1. Pacer - Dewitt Boice Jr
2. Mootsie - H:Rorem, O: Shih
3. Willie - H:Rorem, O: Oman
4. Reggie - H:Rorem, O: Heise

Willie has run 4 Opens this year, finished four, and placed in three, including a Win. His third gave him his FC and qualified him for the National Open.

Congratulations to Dave, Willie's handler, and Brady Oman, Willie's owner.


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Guys I had a great time out there this weekend! Nice job on the winners and others who placed. Pretty impressive watching some of those dogs run! Thanks for everything!

Thanks Robert Rogers (bird boy)


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Mootsie is looking good Ted, congratulations, Dave had a very good weekend, when considering the competition and and #'s. 
Congratulations to DB Jr. that's a big one, way to go!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to FC Regi on the Open 4th! Also, congrats to the rest of the dogs on their placements!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Repeat Post...


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> Howard N wrote:
> Quote:
> 1. Mike Molthan- ????
> 
> ...


Mike won with Howlin Ducks Spur of the Moment. Congrats to Mke, one heckuva nice guy. Oh yeah, congrats to Spur's trainers, Mike Cicero and Frank Baird.

Pete


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> Oh yeah, congrats to Spur's trainers, Mike Cicero and Frank Baird.
> 
> Pete


 :wink:


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

fowl hunter said:


> good to see amateurs win the open. ......


I agree. The only thing better than a amateur winning the open is ... an amateur _with a full time job _winning the open. Some amateurs only work at training their dogs. They train their own dogs 5, 6, 7 days a week. They are better than some pros and have been doing it since before some of the pros were born.... but ... they are still amateurs ... They are amateurs on the same scale that Guthrie was a professional baseball player! :lol: :lol: :lol: It's a fine line!

I am not knocking the winner! This sh!t ain't easy. If it was easy then women and kids would be doing it!

Hey, maybe it is easy.


Signed 
Ken Guthrie

Helpy Helperson Helpin' out


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

huntingrdr said:


> Guys I had a great time out there this weekend! Nice job on the winners and others who placed. Pretty impressive watching some of those dogs run! Thanks for everything!
> 
> Thanks Robert Rogers (bird boy)


We enjoyed having you out as well. You and your buddies did a great job.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Open-
> 
> 1. Dewitt Boice Jr.- Pacer



Congratulations D !


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> huntingrdr said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I had a great time out there this weekend! Nice job on the winners and others who placed. Pretty impressive watching some of those dogs run! Thanks for everything!
> ...



Thanks alot! Might see yall up at North Texas this weekend too.


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> If it was easy then women and kids would be doing it


That's why the women stay home to take care of the kids.

Pete


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Open-
> ...


and congratulations to Cherylon Loveland, Pacer and Mootsie's trainer


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Congratulations and God bless everyone :!:


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to:

1. The farmers who grew the corn, rice, sorghum, beets in the PP/Euk/Arkat/ that fueled the winning dogs.

2. The farmers/fishermen who raised/caught the chicken/fish in the aforementioned foods.

3. The Abi Dobbi who supplied the oil from which the plastics that form the whistles that have played a role in the training of the dog and stopped it on the blinds run in this trial.

4. The engineer who developed the process from which plastics are created from the various polymers.

5. The miner who excavated the raw material from which the metals in the dog collar/dog box/choke chain/dog bowl that have been instrumental in the sustenance and training of ............................................................ :wink:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Anthony Heath said:


> Congrats to:
> 
> 1. The farmers who grew the corn, rice, sorghum, beets in the PP/Euk/Arkat/ that fueled the winning dogs.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

lol


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Pete Marcellus said:


> > If it was easy then women and kids would be doing it
> 
> 
> That's why the women stay home to take care of the kids.
> ...


That's why the women bring the kids along and make it work!  

Carrie


----------



## W Knight (Sep 2, 2003)

Verdell had nothing to do with that win...*Jerry Lou handled the dog. *All Verdell did was stand back, watch and explain to those that would listen how the USA would be a better place if he were dictator Yes, I came a way with a pocket full of "Verdell-ism's" as did a few others. [/quote]



> So is he a great dog????? or a greatly trained dog??????
> 
> Sorry could not resist....another White Knightism


SO HERE IT IS !!!!

*ARE THEY GREAT WIVES OR GREATLY TRAINED WIVES.*

*THE White Knight*


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

White Knight, I'm sure in your case it's a *GREAT WIFE*. 

She's probably given up on you as being untrainable.


----------

